# Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee



## aaaaaa6 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo..
Also ich will im Sommer an die Ostsee düsen und dort angeln. Da ich mich jetzt schon darauf freue plane ich natürlich schonmal alles ganz genau.. und dazu meine Frage; wisst ihr wo genau oder auf welchen Fisch man am meisten Fangen kann? Ich brauch unbedingt mal wieder Erfolgserlebnisse beim Angeln.. Ich bin nämlich mehr Gelegenheitsangler und die Gewässer wo ich sonst fische sind wohl leer, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd.. Jedenfalls geh ich wenn ich angel meist schon mit der Einstellung dass ich eh ncihts fange  und das macht mir nciht mehr lange Spaß glaub ich^^
Danke schonmal, Thomas


----------



## BountyHunter81 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Wenn du Erfolge willst fahr nicht im Sommer hin.
Die Fische sind dann im tiefen Wasser.
Dann kannst du nur mit nem Kutter raus.

Grüße von der Ostseeküste


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Der einfachste Weg wird wohl die Buchung eines Guides sein,
http://www.boddenangeln.de/news.html


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Wo willst du denn überhaupt hin?? Wann genau??
Man kann auch im Sommer Fische in der Brandung fangen.


----------



## aaaaaa6 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Erstmal: Danköö für die Hülfe; 
wo? also ganz MV einfach.. 
"Man kann auch im Sommer Fische in der Brandung fangen."  Das heißt? Ich will jetzt nciht 20 Fische da rausziehen.. aber da ich mir nen Touristenfischereischein und Angelkartekaufen muss sollte da schon was drin sein sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht.. 

@Torsk; Guide=Boot?

Jetzt angeln fahren ist schlecht.. brauche ja auch Freizeit um die 28Tage vom Angelschein zu nutzen und es ist  mir jetzt zu kalt.. ich will da vllt. auch Zelten oder in den Sommerferien täglich hin fahren, was dann finanziell möglich wäre mit Schülerferienticket..  
beschreibt mal die Situation genauer, wies mit den Fischen aussieht im Sommer also wo und welche am Besten..


----------



## JimmyEight (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*



aaaaaa6 schrieb:


> sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht..



Angeln "lohnt" sich generell nicht. Wenn es nur um Fisch geht, wäre evtl. eine kommerziele Forellenanlage eine Überlegung wert. 
Fanggarantien gibt es nicht - und an der Ostsee im Sommer schon gar nicht. Wenn Du vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen willst, solltest Du deine Aktivitäten auf die Abend/Nachtstunden verlegen - da sonst eher ohne Erfolgsaussicht. Naja, beim Brandungsangeln gilt eigentlich das gleiche. Vom Boot aus, in tieferem Wasser geht auch tagsüber was. Aber es scheint, als wärest du nicht besonders tief in die Materie eingedrungen - also alleine mit nem Boot raus, hat keinerlei Sinn. Entweder du kutterst oder nimmst dir einen Guide - wobei das mit "lohnen" garantiert nichts wird.

Ansonsten verleg deine Ostseepläne am Besten in die Hornhechtzeit. Da fängt jeder seinen Fisch.


----------



## aaaaaa6 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

@Jimmy Also die Forellenanlage wäre mir irgendwie zu kommerz glaub ich.. irgendwie hab ich auf sowas unechtes keine Lust.. Ich überleg jetzt ob ich das wirklich auf Februar verschiebe..  Spinnfischen hälst du für das beste wenn ich vom Ufer aus angeln will? Hast du eine Idee WO man dann im Februar gute Erfolgschancen hat? 


 PS: Mit "lohnen" meinte ich cniht dass ich meine Kosten wieder rasuhaben will aber son paar essbare Fische sollten schon drinne sein meinte ich


----------



## mowerpac (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Moin, 

Also ein paar essbare Fische sollen es sein mit möglichst grosser Chance..
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es in MV ausschaut aber in SH (Kenne Flensburger Förde und Schlei recht gut) wäre das dann definitiv Herings bzw Hornhechtsaison!
Für Hering grob Ostern, Hornhecht wenn der Raps blüht.
Einfach in den entsprechenden Threads beobachten wann es richtig losgeht und dich dann dahin stellen wo alle stehen (-;
So sollte wirklich jeder zu seinem Fisch kommen.


----------



## degl (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*



aaaaaa6 schrieb:


> Hallo..
> Also ich will im Sommer an die Ostsee düsen und dort angeln. Da ich mich jetzt schon darauf freue plane ich natürlich schonmal alles ganz genau.. und dazu meine Frage; wisst ihr wo genau oder auf welchen Fisch man am meisten Fangen kann? Ich brauch unbedingt mal wieder Erfolgserlebnisse beim Angeln.. Ich bin nämlich mehr Gelegenheitsangler und die Gewässer wo ich sonst fische sind wohl leer, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd.. Jedenfalls geh ich wenn ich angel meist schon mit der Einstellung dass ich eh ncihts fange  und das macht mir nciht mehr lange Spaß glaub ich^^
> Danke schonmal, Thomas



Wunder dich nicht, wenn dir die Ostsee auch nicht mehr Freude bereitet

Einfach mal hin fürn paar Tage hinfahren und nen haufen Fische fangen#c#c

Wie soll das gehen........;+;+

gruß degl


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Wenn Du mit einem Kutter rausfährst, nimm Dir ein paar Wattwürmer mit. 

Damit kann man als Anfänger auf der Ostsee am wenigsten falsch machen und manchmal läuft es damit auch richtig gut.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Im Sommer ohne Boot? Da hilft nur Sturm und anschließendes nächtliches  Brandungsangeln, der Kutter oder ein Mietboot! Hornis sind weg und Fische stehen ab 18 m! Viel tiefer ist die Ostsee hier in Germany auch nicht!


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

pas auf ich habe nin bott schreib mir ne nachricht ich würde dich sonst gerne ma mitnemen und du must nicht bezahlen glab mir ich fahre sowieso lieber zu zweit als aleine  und im sommer in die brandung da fenste mehr schwimmer als fische hi grins 


gruss tom


----------



## riecken (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Im Sommer ist doch eig immer ne Platte drin ! ich will dieses Jahr auch mal gezielt im Sommer auf platten...Nur ich würde nicht so wie in der richtigen brandungszeit fischen....und ich sach ma so wer war den schon so wie in der brandungszeit fast jedes We los und hat geangelt ?!#c ich möchte wetten das der dorsch auch im  Sommer zu kriegen ist ! Mann sollte natürlich nicht an den bade stand Nr. 1 gehen !


----------



## aaaaaa6 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

ich will 1-2 Wochen TÄGLICH angeln... da wird doch sicher was drinne sein? Und zeitlich passt es mir im Winter garnicht. wobei das auch überhauptnicht möglich wäre im Winter 2wochen lang zu angeln.. Jetzt nochmal die Frage konkreter..
Auf welchen Fisch soll ich angeln wenn ich Juni bis anfang Juli angeln will und möglichst viele essbare Fische rausziehen will? Einmal wenn ich vom Ufer aus angel und da mir viele zum Kutter raten, wenn ich vom Kutter aus angel.. weitere tips sind natürlich auch immer gut! Dankö! ..Thomas


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Aal und den einen oder anderen Butt solltest du bekommen.
Butt auf den Sandbänken und Aal vornean im Kraut (meist keine 50m vom Ufer). Für Aal kannst auch Tauwurm nehmen.


----------



## womaro (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

....wenn Aal geht, dann besteht auch eine berechtigte Chance auf Meeräsche ...auch wenn wohl keiner so wirklich konkret sagen kann wo, wann und wie...und warum... aber (realistisch) betrachtet ist der Sommer wohl die ideale Zeit für Meeräsche...


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

aber nicht auf wattwurm hi

gruss tom


----------



## maki1980 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Der Juni ist doch eine gute Zeit um Plattfisch zu fangen.
Außerdem rennt der Aal und du hast auch noch Hornhecht in greifbarer Nähe. Im Juni sind im Schnitt auch noch keine 16 Grad Wassertemperatur. Daher funktionier das Brandeln noch ganz ordentlich. ( Zwar nicht so gut wie in den Wintermonaten aber wesentlcih besser als Mitte Juli bis ende August.


----------



## aaaaaa6 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Werde dann wohl mal Plattfische und Aal versuchen.. Hornhecht vllt. auch nocht.. Danke an Alle!


----------



## NixKönner (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn überhaupt hin?? Wann genau??
> Man kann auch im Sommer Fische in der Brandung fangen.



Jap, kann ich nur bestätigen! Man muss blos das richtige Wetter abwarten bzw. Platten gehn eig. immer! Und die Dorsche im Sommer, sehen auch nicht schlecht aus .
Oder man geht einfach Meerforellenangeln.:k


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*



aaaaaa6 schrieb:


> Werde dann wohl mal Plattfische und Aal versuchen.. Hornhecht vllt. auch nocht.. Danke an Alle!





 Moin, in Kappeln kannst du immer was Fangen,ob Hering Butt Dorsch Aalmuttern Aal Barsche usw.

Solltest du nach Kappeln kommen werde ich dir schon gute Stellen zeigen.lg#h


----------



## aaaaaa6 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

klar sehen die dorsche im Sommer auch nciht schlecht aus, aber meinst du am Ufer oder im tiefen Wasser? ich will ja vom ufer aus angeln 
Da fällt mir ein.. ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie ich nen  Plattfisch abstechen soll ;DD das muss ich noch recherchieren^^ oder prime caster 01 zeigt mir das bei unsrem nächsten Ausflug D Das wird GUT!


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

aber natürlich hi grins


----------



## nunmato (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Hallo,
bin auch kein großer Spezi.War zur Rapsblüte mit meinen Jungs an der oberen Schlei.Liegt bei Kappeln.Da fahren wir auch wieder hin.Haben in zwei Tagen 140 Heringe rausgeholt.Der jüngste von uns war 7 Jahre. Wenn es so weit ist 
gehe in einen Angelladen , lass dir was zusammenstellen(nehm ein paar mehr mit wegen "Hänger") und auf geht`s. Sind zwar nicht die Riesendinger- macht aber trotzdem spaß und schmecken gut.
Achtung :Für die Schlei ist ein zus.Angel-Erlaubnisschein notwendig !

Schöne Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

malzeit ich glaube man brauch nur nin normalen angelschein 


gruss tom


----------



## nunmato (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

Hallo und moin moin,

ne ,pass bloss auf! Man munkelt es wird darauf sogar kontrolliert.Man brauch eine Schleikarte,da die Schlei keine Förde /Küstengewässer in dem Sinne ist,sondern ein Binnengewässer. Hier kannst du die bekommen :
Wassersportzentrum Kappeln ,Am Hafen 4 Tel.:04642/7185

Hat einer von euch einen Tipp wo man jetzt auf Scholle gehen kann und womit ??

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche größte Erfolgsaussichten an der Ostsee*

ok ich sach ja ich glaub komme nicht von da


----------

